# هل كلما زادت قوة الانفرتر بالوات زاد سحبة للبطارية



## حمدان المغني (29 يوليو 2011)

لدي بطارية 50امبير /12فولت
لمبة 50 وات
جهاز محول انفرتر من 12فولت بطارية الى 220فولت 500 وات 

شغلت اللمبة بواسطة هذا المحول والبطارية وهي ممتلئة فأضاءت لمدة 10 ساعات تقريباً

كررت نفس التجربة ونفس الادوات لكن بمحول آخر اقوى من الاول فهذا يحول الى 1200 وات 

فتفاجئت بأن الفترة قلت بكثير حيث اضاءت لمدة سبع ساعات فقط بالرغم من انها نفس البطارية وهي ممتلئة ونفس اللمبة 

وعندما سئلت احد الفنيين ,, قال لي ان هذا الانتفرتر الجديد يسحب البطارية بشكل كبير لانة اقوى من الاول بالرغم ويحتاج بطارية اكبر لكي تكون الحسبة مطابقة للسابقة ...

بصراحة لم اقتنع بكلامة ما دخل قوة الانفرتر طالما وانا استغل قوة معينة فقط

وهل هذا يعني انه كلما قلت قوة الانفرتر يكون افضل في توفير البطارية حتى لو كانت القوة المستخدمة في الاضاءة هي نفسها في كل الحالات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يوليو 2011)

كل جهاز له كفاءة وهى نسبة الطاقة المستفادة إلى نسبة القدرة المستهلكة فلو كانت مثلا 80% هذا يعنى أن المحول 1000 وات يعطيك 1000 وات و يستهلك 250 فاقد
ولو كان 2000 يعطيك 2000 و يستهلك 500 وهكذا ما لم تحضر جهاز أكثر كفاءة 90% مثلا ليفقد نسبة أقل.
للأسف أجهزة الانفيرتر تستهلك نسبة كبيرة منها حتى بدون حمل و يمكنك قياس التيار المسحوب من البطارية دون توصيل حمل على الجهاز
لهذا أفضل الأمور أن تستخدم جهاز مقارب للحمل الذى تريد استخدامه


----------



## hamadalaser (30 يوليو 2011)

كدا كدا الحمل بيسحب الأمبير اللى محتاجة واللى يشغله لو متوفر وبيقل مع قلة الطاقة اللى موجودة فى المصدر علشان كدا أكيد فى أخر ساعة من التشغيل بتاع اللمبة كانت الاضاءة ضعيفة واذدادت فى الضعف حتى انتهت تماما فى أخر الساعة العاشرة من التشغيل
علشان كدا زى ما ذكر الباشمهندس ماجد عباس ان الى اللى حصل كان بسبب فقد كبير فى الطاقة بسبب كفاءة المحول ولاكن كل لما قيمة خرج المحول بتزيد كل لما ال losses بتزيد علشان كدا يفضل انى استخدم المصدر المناسب للحمل اللى انا عاوزة
لاكن لو انا استخدمت مصدر كبير لتشغيل حمل قليل مفيش مشكله هايشتغل عادى ولو فى الحالة اللى فاتت كفاءة اللى خرجة 1200 وات عاليه هايستمر لفترة أطول ان شاء الله 
أرجو انى أكون أضفت حاجة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حمدان المغني (30 يوليو 2011)

اتضحت الفكرة 

اشكر الجميع


----------



## ahmed es (31 يوليو 2011)

اضافة بسيطة الى موضوع الكفائة فى المحولات

فى الدخل للمحول ذو القدرة العالية تكون مقاومة ملفات اقل من مناظر له بقدرة أقل لكى تستعب تيار أعلى على نفس الجهد

وانت تعلم ان أى ملف موصل على بطارية مقاومته فى حد ذاتها هى حمل على البطارية ومعنى ان المقاومة أقل يعنى ان الحمل أكبر على البطارية بدون سحب اى تيار من الإنفرتر

طبعا هذا ابسط توضيح يدخل فى الحسبان كيف يقوم الإنفرتر بال switching ومعامل حث الملف المفاقيد الأخرى وكلها تدخل فى الكفائة الكلية للمحول

لكن عنصر المقاومة هو اكثرهم ما يمكن ملاحظته وتأثيرة المباشر على إستمرارية البطارية


----------



## حمدان المغني (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## azmola (5 يونيو 2014)

انا عايز 30 بطارية deep cycle 100 Ah و 30 inverter with built-in charger 1500 watt محدش يعرف مستورد يجبهوملى بسعر كويس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يونيو 2014)

أخى
هذا موضوع جديد و يجب أنتضعه فى قسم الكهرباء وليس الإلكترونيات


----------

